
Algorithmic Radicalization – The Making of a New York Times Myth - CharlesW
https://medium.com/@markoledwich/youtube-radicalization-an-authoritative-saucy-story-28f73953ed17
======
perl4ever
"YouTube’s late 2019 algorithm is not a radicalization pipeline, but in fact

\- Removes almost all recommendations for conspiracy theorists, provocateurs
and white Identitarians

\- Benefits mainstream partisan channels such as Fox News and Last Week
Tonight"

We all agree there are no "conspiracy theorists, provocateurs [or] white
identitarians" on Fox News?

